# Stop killing animals for food!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Just got this from a friend and couldn't not pass it along.









Might have to click to enlarge....


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

ROFL!









Go to the store and by the meat that was MADE THERE!!!"


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

What was that movie...Soilent Green ???

Anyhow....I am with Ebbs and Chris.

I again say..".there is a shallow end in the gene pool "

I would like two steaks, a roast, and a fake chicken.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Coming fron San Francisco where they do a lot of things backwards. OAC are you going to have a tofu turkey for t-giving?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yepp...carve it to look like a turkey mmm..looks like turkey, smells like hmm, tastes like tofu, hmmm...might just use it for bait ?

Did you know that not even flies go to margerine...what is in tofu ??


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

This is awesome. I would love to see how they make the meat at the store. Maybe they have been so brainwashed that they actualy think tofu is real meat.

I would love to see the rest of the article so that I can see if the person that wrote this was bashing or supporting this guy. Anyone have a link?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

At the meat store where the meat is made you will find no primary flight feathers of turkey, goose or any other types of fowl. For making arrow flecthing they make them nest door to the meat store.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Things that make you go HUH?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> Yepp...carve it to look like a turkey mmm..looks like turkey, smells like hmm, tastes like tofu, hmmm...might just use it for bait ?
> 
> Did you know that not even flies go to margerine...what is in tofu ??


Tofu is bean curd.... I said CURD not TURD,LOL usually soy I think. I've had it but it is pretty tastless on it's own, it does however absorb the flavor of whatever you put it in. It is supposed to be pretty high in vegetable protein which is better for you than animal protein.

I got an email from my daughter some time back about margarine. It was interesting or disgusting ok mostly disgusting it is not good for us. I'll have to see if I still have that one.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well if vegetable protien is better for us...I am going broccoli hunting.

So !=???? How do you call in tomattos ?


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

> buy the meat that was made there, where no animals were harmed


like drinking fine wine out of a dixie cup!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> Well if vegetable protien is better for us...I am going broccoli hunting.
> 
> So !=???? How do you call in tomattos ?


Ketchup distress??


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha....I like your thinking.

Bob the tomatto screams....no no not the blender.

I too would like to see the article regarding made meat.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

And they vote and have kids!!! Omg!!!


----------

